# Met Shelby today



## Defender (Feb 28, 2010)

Happened to run in to Shelby today. (The Louisiana Swamp Logger) We were riding around and went to check out an old fishing spot I had not been to in 20 years near Bedico Swamp. We were standing on the landing looking at the river and a guy sitting on an old van seat said "Y'all looking for something?" And it was Shelby. He asked if I watched Ax Men and I told him "every episode". We got to talking about the show and he told us stories about the producers and filming in the swamp. He is quite a character. What you see on the show is the way he really is. He lives on the river there and salvages cypress and pine sinkers. How they found him for the show, I have no idea. He told me he has only seen one episode. Honestly I don't think he has a TV let alone cable. Seems to be a very likeable fellow. Hope I get a chance to go back this week.


----------



## logging22 (Feb 28, 2010)

Cool. Did you ask for a autograph? Who is watching tonight?


----------



## wvlogger (Feb 28, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Cool. Did you ask for a autograph? Who is watching tonight?



i am


----------



## logging22 (Feb 28, 2010)

wvlogger said:


> i am



Wont be long now. Wonder who screws up today?


----------



## wvlogger (Feb 28, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Wont be long now. Wonder who screws up today?



well from the looks of things travis is gone but i dont know maybe we will see a good riggin fit


----------



## Fronty Owner (Feb 28, 2010)

waiting on the new episode... 
like watching melvin throw his fits...


----------



## wvlogger (Feb 28, 2010)

Fronty Owner said:


> waiting on the new episode...
> like watching melvin throw his fits...



thats the best part


----------



## boltonranger (Mar 4, 2010)

Shelby seems like a guy who you'd like to know.
I enjoy watching him motor the swamp with his dog.

He definitely ought to re-work that "huka" breathing setup.
He appeared to be in real trouble when he surfaced.
-br


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah he seems like he's not really putting on a show for the cameras. Just acting like he normally does.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'd like to see old Jimmy (S&S logging) work with him. I bet he would drowned old Jimmy and leave him for gator bait.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Defender (Mar 9, 2010)

I told Shelby I thought the producers of the show would have him working with Jimmy and his son here in Louisiana. Shelby said he didn't think there was anyway he could handle working with them. But I think it would make a great episode for the show. I can tell you there will be some drama comming up in the next few shows if they show what he told me happened. BTW He should be back next season.


----------



## Fronty Owner (Mar 9, 2010)

Defender said:


> I told Shelby I thought the producers of the show would have him working with Jimmy and his son here in Louisiana. Shelby said he didn't think there was anyway he could handle working with them. But I think it would make a great episode for the show. I can tell you there will be some drama comming up in the next few shows if they show what he told me happened. BTW He should be back next season.



yea, good show, those two standing on the bank bickering while shelby motored off with the camera crew just about dark....


----------



## JT78 (Mar 27, 2010)

I enjoy watching Shelby more than any of the others on the show he is a trip reminds me of some family members I have. He doesnt have to create fake drama to be interesting like some of the others on the show.


----------

